
Foodora fires courier for refusing to quit workers' chat group - arthur2e5
http://www.afr.com/news/policy/industrial-relations/foodora-fires-courier-for-refusing-to-quit-workers-chat-group-20180314-h0xg33#ixzz59hqBEtX1
======
smt88
Many companies fire workers for talking about unionizing or trying to
unionize. This likely had similar motivations.

Either way, what a sleazy move on Foodora's part.

